# brake barrel fatigue



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

i recently got a brake barrel and tend to shake a lot well shooting for awhile. i think it is from fatigue gut not sure. any help/tips on how i can reduce this will be appreciated.


----------



## Wastrel (Jan 27, 2013)

I would try using a rest of some sort, be it your knee, a tree, or a sand bag. Anything handy can be used as a shooting support to aleviate the strain on your supporting hand. Be sure to support the rifle at its balance point as well to evenly distribute the weight, as opposed to reaching out as far as you can in a vain attempt to stabilse the gun. By holding at the balance point the gun will naturally be more stable because you arent fighting the weight, it is just resting there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help i did not think about the balance of the gun that makes a lot of sence :thumb:


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

Are you hunting; target shooting; FT; or what do you do with the airgun.

Reason I ask I bench shoot mainly for accuracy and distance..............therefore I use a shooting bench with a shooters bag most often. If hunting in the woods you can usually always find a tree limb for support or rest against the side of a tree. If you FT that is a new world that has so much gear to use it is hard to talk about on a forum.

Problem is with a springer you start resting the gun in weird ways it can affect accuracy. Good luck.


----------



## Mars96 (Aug 7, 2013)

Most tanks today use APDSFS rounds, so a muzzle break would decrease the pressure at the end of the barrel,reducing muzzle velocity. At least i think that's the reason, if i'm wrong please correct me.

__________________________________________

coastal scents concealer palette | how to cook frozen lobster tails | free plagiarism detector


----------

